# Aktuelle Zahlen



## shadownappi (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen !

Da ich bei dem Release von Aion direkt mit am Start war, nun aber vor einiger Zeit aus zeitlichen Gründen etc. leider aufhören musste,wollte ich mich mal nach aktuelle Zahlen erkunden, also wieviele Spieler überhaupt noch spielen etc.

Hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort,

Gruß Shadownappi


----------



## Deadwool (12. Dezember 2009)

keine mehr. Haben alle aufgehört und sind wieder am Marken farmen in WoW. Server werden am Sonntag runtergefahren.


----------



## Rodem (12. Dezember 2009)

solch hilfreiche antworten braucht man... immo ist es schwer da zahlen zu nennen, da es, soweit ich weis, keine offiziellen zahlen seitens ncsoft gibt, aber die server sind ohne frage noch gut besucht


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Dezember 2009)

evlt gibt es ja zahlen zum jahreswechsel, einfach mal abwartehn wobei mir die zahlen immo ziemlich egal sind


----------



## ctullhu (12. Dezember 2009)

also ich bin ja nachtspieler (im verkauf tätig, um 21 uhr zu hause, frau, kind.
zwischen 23 uhr und 2 uhr finde ich immer chats und gruppe auf balder.
da das ja sicher nicht die prime time ist sind die server sicherlich noch gut voll.
abgang war da, aber es sind auch mehr und mehr neue dabei, die im chat die klassiker fragen (fossil, poppy, usw...).


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Dezember 2009)

Man findet sogar als grüne klasse gruppen, und das will was heissen ^^


----------



## wernerwalla (12. Dezember 2009)

also wenn mann  auf Menü  ..Suche  :::ingame.. geht  und da  level 1  - 9 eingibt, sind  IMMER !!!  zu jeder zeit  mindestens 50 spieler da,,,zumindest auf  Balder,,,  soviel zum  potential und Nachwuchs,,,(Balder Elyos)


----------



## zefexx (12. Dezember 2009)

http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/server/?serverID=36

auf dieser seite sieht man dass über die hälfte noch unter lvl 20 ist also haben sehr viele aufgehört...(nur für server kromede)

sehr schade 

http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/server/ hier alle server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg zef


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Dezember 2009)

zefexx schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/server/?serverID=36
> 
> auf dieser seite sieht man dass über die hälfte noch unter lvl 20 ist also haben sehr viele aufgehört...(nur für server kromede)


50% werden es da sicher nicht sein, zumal da ja auch die ganzen ttwinks drin sind, ich habe in dem levelbereich noch 3 stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Leute die etwas gegen grinden haben, werden wohl zwischen 30  und 40 aufgehört haben


----------



## Selor (12. Dezember 2009)

die von 1-9 wo du meintest sind meinst die chinafarmer was ich mal festgestelt habe. die sihste nie über lvl 10


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. Dezember 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> die von 1-9 wo du meintest sind meinst die chinafarmer was ich mal festgestelt habe. die sihste nie über lvl 10


Sie müssen doch stufe 10 sein um ihre stände aufzubauen


----------



## Stancer (12. Dezember 2009)

zefexx schrieb:


> http://de.aiononline.com/livestatus/server/?serverID=36
> 
> auf dieser seite sieht man dass über die hälfte noch unter lvl 20 ist also haben sehr viele aufgehört...(nur für server kromede)
> 
> ...



Vollkommener Schwachsinn. Mein Main ist Level 37 und daneben habe ich 7 Twinks alle zwischen Level 1 und 20, die ich immer mal zwischendurch kurz spiele, wenn ich nur wenig Zeit habe. Also gut gut 85% meiner Chars sind unter Level 20


----------



## xerkxes (12. Dezember 2009)

shadownappi schrieb:


> Da ich bei dem Release von Aion direkt mit am Start war, nun aber vor einiger Zeit aus zeitlichen Gründen etc. leider aufhören musste,wollte ich mich mal nach aktuelle Zahlen erkunden, also wieviele Spieler überhaupt noch spielen etc.



Sorry wenn ich dir zu nahe trete aber sind die aktuellen Spielerzahlen tatsächlich ein Kriterium dafür ob du Aion spielen willst oder nicht?

Wenn es dir gefällt, spiel es doch einfach...


----------



## Tracert (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich find die Spielerzahlen auch sehr wichtig. Schließlich ist das ein Indikator dafür wie gut sich das Spiel schlägt und ob es finanziell etwas hergibt? Wie? Das kann uns Spielern egal sein? Nee nee... Denn das Spiel kann nur hochgradig weiterentwickelt werden wenn NC Soft auch Geld damit verdient. Damit sind die Spielerzahlen auch zum neu- oder wiedereinsteigen garnicht mal so untinteressant.


----------



## Arandes (12. Dezember 2009)

Tracert schrieb:


> Ich find die Spielerzahlen auch sehr wichtig. Schließlich ist das ein Indikator dafür wie gut sich das Spiel schlägt und ob es finanziell etwas hergibt? Wie? Das kann uns Spielern egal sein? Nee nee... Denn das Spiel kann nur hochgradig weiterentwickelt werden wenn NC Soft auch Geld damit verdient. Damit sind die Spielerzahlen auch zum neu- oder wiedereinsteigen garnicht mal so untinteressant.




Also... Einerseits ist GuildWars z.B. Kostenlos (mit der Ausnahme des Erstkaufs + Addons) - somit ist das eine Argument (bzg. "hochgradig weiterentwickeln" usw.) schonmal doof - denn NCSoft bewies: Es geht auch OHNE den Kunden Geld zu entlocken. Zum Anderen: Aion ist, nur schon aufgrund seiner Politik, ein Nischenprodukt, weshalb es niemals auf viele Spieler stossen wird - zumindest nicht hier in Europa. Dem ist einfach so.

Wer ein Spiel nur "anfängt zu spielen", weil es viele Spieler hat.. spielt etwas anderes. Bei Aion gibts selten ein "zwischendrin", entweder mag mans oder nicht. Was sagen da schon Spielerzahlen O_o ((zumal in vielen MMOs meist noch Goldseller usw. vertreten sind ^-^)).


----------



## Stancer (12. Dezember 2009)

Tracert schrieb:


> Ich find die Spielerzahlen auch sehr wichtig. Schließlich ist das ein Indikator dafür wie gut sich das Spiel schlägt und ob es finanziell etwas hergibt? Wie? Das kann uns Spielern egal sein? Nee nee... Denn das Spiel kann nur hochgradig weiterentwickelt werden wenn NC Soft auch Geld damit verdient. Damit sind die Spielerzahlen auch zum neu- oder wiedereinsteigen garnicht mal so untinteressant.



Und woher willst du wissen ab wie vielen Spielern NCSoft genug Geld verdient ?

EVE Online z.b. hat mit ca. 20.000 Spielern gestartet und wurde hervorragend weiter entwickelt. Die 100.000 Spieler Marke wurde erst nach gut 2 Jahren durchbrochen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. Dezember 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> keine mehr. Haben alle aufgehört und sind wieder am Marken farmen in WoW. Server werden am Sonntag runtergefahren.




bla bla bla...server wie thor sind dick gefüllt, die laufen alle 20m spieler über den weg von daher tipp das allein auf thor ca 5000 spieler sind


----------



## ctullhu (13. Dezember 2009)

die machen halt auch mal pause beim markenfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (13. Dezember 2009)

Also Aion wir mit sicherheit nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wie War. Du kannst in Ruhe wieder anfangen. Es hat zwar auch noch ein paar Macken aber wenn dir das Spiel an sich gefällt spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vollkommener Schwachsinn. Mein Main ist Level 37 und daneben habe ich 7 Twinks alle zwischen Level 1 und 20, die ich immer mal zwischendurch kurz spiele, wenn ich nur wenig Zeit habe. Also gut gut 85% meiner Chars sind unter Level 20



Mein Eindruck ist aktuell auch, dass sehr viele Spieler Twinks haben. Und das obwohl sie noch keinen Char auf Max Level haben.


----------



## xerkxes (13. Dezember 2009)

Dragonsóul schrieb:


> Also Aion wir mit sicherheit nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wie War. Du kannst in Ruhe wieder anfangen. Es hat zwar auch noch ein paar Macken aber wenn dir das Spiel an sich gefällt spricht nix dagegen.



Hier frage ich mich wiederum welches Schicksal WAR ereilt hat, denn es läuft und bekommt patches. Nach durchsicht der flames in den Foren stellt man einige Parallelen fest und fühlt sich als Warhammer-Spieler fast in der Zeit zurückgesetzt.


----------



## SireS (13. Dezember 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> 50% werden es da sicher nicht sein, zumal da ja auch die ganzen ttwinks drin sind, ich habe in dem levelbereich noch 3 stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für mich fing der Grind bei lvl23 an und bei lvl24 hörte er auf ^^


----------



## Bolle0708 (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe 4 twinks alle auf lvl 10-13 und einen main auf lvl 37.
Ich finde das lvln ab lvl 35 zu zeitaufwändig und habe deswegen momentan keine lust den character weiter zu spielen.


----------



## Enrico300 (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber Aion ist doch schon seit fast 2 Jahren auf dem Markt in Korea?
Und es gibt bis heute keinen wirklich neuen Content, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Kizna (13. Dezember 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber Aion ist doch schon seit fast 2 Jahren auf dem Markt in Korea?
> Und es gibt bis heute keinen wirklich neuen Content, oder täusche ich mich da?



Du täuscht dich. Zu einem ist es seit einem Jahr auf den koreanischen Markt und zum anderen wurde seit dem Release viel Kontent hinzu gepatchet. Als Beispiel hier nur Dark Poeta, Stahlharke und die Dreadgion. Es wird also was getan und dazu nicht grade wenig.

Ahja und zur Twinkdiskussion, ich habe auch mehrer Twinks zwischen Level 10-20 die ich alle in unregelmäßigen Abständen spiele.


----------



## Pente (13. Dezember 2009)

Tracert schrieb:


> Ich find die Spielerzahlen auch sehr wichtig. Schließlich ist das ein Indikator dafür wie gut sich das Spiel schlägt und ob es finanziell etwas hergibt? Wie? Das kann uns Spielern egal sein? Nee nee... Denn das Spiel kann nur hochgradig weiterentwickelt werden wenn NC Soft auch Geld damit verdient. Damit sind die Spielerzahlen auch zum neu- oder wiedereinsteigen garnicht mal so untinteressant.


An der Stelle kann ich leider wieder nur eines feststellen: wir Europäer scheinen sehr von uns selbst und unserer ach so wichtigen Rolle in der Weltwirtschaft überzeugt zu sein. Die Realität sieht da leider ganz anderst aus. Das Spiel lief bereits vor EU Release über 1 Jahr in Korea. AION hat im asiatischen Raum über 3 Mio Accounts, bei der ersten Messung waren es mit EU und Nordamerika zusammen 3,5 Mio Accounts. So leid es mir tut NCsoft sichert die Qualität und die Weiterentwicklung ihres Spiels sicher nicht mit den Einnahmen aus dem westlichen Markt. Mehr als ein netter Nebenverdienst ist das für NCsoft wohl nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (13. Dezember 2009)

Interessant wäre eigentlich nur wieviel die 3 Mio asiatischen Accounts im Vergleich so abwerfen. Ich meine die Accounts werden ja nach Spielzeit bezahlt und sind auch Accounts wenn sich gerade kein Spielguthaben darauf befindet. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die westlichen Abos dennoch rentabler und damit nicht nur ein Zusatzverdienst sind.


----------



## Sin (13. Dezember 2009)

So langsam frag ich mich echt, was die leute immer die ganzen Spielerzahlen in Mmos interessiert.
Ist es nicht egal wie viele Spieler ein Spiel hat, solange es spass macht? Oder macht es mehr spass euren ePenis in einem Spiel auf den Tisch zu knallen wo 2 millionen mehr Spieler sehen wie groß er doch ist?


----------



## Magmaster (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich selbst habe auch zu Release mit Aion angefangen. Hab inzwischen aufgehört (pausiert)... aus verschiedenen gründen.

Aion hat ne super Grafik für nen MMO - läuft auch bei Massenschlachten viel flüssiger wie die momentanen Mitbewerber am Markt.

Die Entwickler haben einfach das beste aus vorhandenen MMO´s abgekupfert und übernommen  (man muss ja auch net jedes mal versuchen das Rad neu zu erfinden - wenn es läuft - soll man es auch laufen lassen)
Die immer wieder auftauchenden Videosequenzen - machen das Spiel zu einem wahrhaften Spielvergnügen (da können andere sich mal wieder daran orientieren).

Das was mich zur Zeit an Aion stört ist - das man am besten wieder 24/7 Playtime in das Game investieren muss um mithalten zu können ...... ein Prinzip was heutzutage nichtmehr sogut ankommt .... zumindest wenn das RL net ganz auf der Strecke bleiben soll - bzw. man auch mehrere MMo´s gleichzeitig im Endcontent erleben möchte.
Das man die Spieler immer mit der schnöden Levelpphase bei der Stange halten möchte anstatt mit vernünftigen Endconten ... (welchen das Game auch definitiv zu bieten hat)finde ich blöd. 
Der Weg dahin ist einfach zu lang..... und X - Stunden wie so nen BOT im Kreis laufen und Mobs killen um nach ca. 10 Stunden nen Levelup freuen zu dürfen ist nicht ganz das was man in dieser Region der Erde als Spielvergnügen bezeichnet...

Twinks habe ich von jeder Klasse bis auf level 20 gezockt ... macht auch recht viel Spaß ... aber ab Level 30 ist es einfach manchmal nur noch ätzend leveln zu dürfen / müssen ...

Mein Fazit: Ich schau mir das Game in nen halben oder nen Jahr evtl. nochmal an ... wenn es wieder mal ne Patchlücke bei anderen Spielen gibt ... bis dahin wandert es zu soviel  zahlreichen anderen Spielen, deren Zeit noch nicht gekommen ist oder evtl. auch nie kommen wird.

Mfg. Magmaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanatir (13. Dezember 2009)

Magmaster schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe auch zu Release mit Aion angefangen. Hab inzwischen aufgehört (pausiert)... aus verschiedenen gründen.
> 
> Aion hat ne super Grafik für nen MMO - läuft auch bei Massenschlachten viel flüssiger wie die momentanen Mitbewerber am Markt.
> 
> ...


An und für sich wollte ich im Aion Bereich ja nicht mehr so viel schreiben, aber hier muss ich doch nochmal ran.

Was ist denn 'das Beste' was die Entwickler aus andern MMO's übernommen haben?

Du findest also das die andern MMO's sich bezüglich der Videosequenzen was von Aion abgucken könnten? Du hast nie Herr der Ringe Online gespielt, oder? Da gibts ständig Videosequenzen, die man auch wirklich so bezeichnen kann.

Und wenn ich mir das was die Leute im offiziellen Forum so schreiben durchlese (und das ist dort einhellige Meinung) dann laufen die Massenschlachten bei Aion alles, aber nicht flüssig.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir das was die Leute im offiziellen Forum so schreiben durchlese (und das ist dort einhellige Meinung) dann laufen die Massenschlachten bei Aion alles, aber nicht flüssig.


Bei mir ruckelt es immo nur bei wirklich großen Schlachten, wo man es dann auch deutlich merkt, aber einfach die Spieler ausblenden lassen und es läuft flüsssig. Bei den großen Schlachten suche ich mir meine Ziele soweiso mit tap da ich aus den großen Gegnergruppe keinen angeklickt bekomme.

Dafür wurde so eine Funktion schließlich eingebaut, dann sollte man sie auch nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (13. Dezember 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir das was die Leute im offiziellen Forum so schreiben durchlese (und das ist dort einhellige Meinung) dann laufen die Massenschlachten bei Aion alles, aber nicht flüssig.



Tja das sind auch genau die Leute die erwarten, dass ein Spiel trotz knapp 500 Leuten und hoch aufgedrehter Grafik flüssig läuft. Um es kurz zu sagen, nicht realisierbar. Ich für meinen Teil habe weder Lags noch abstürze bei Massenschlachten, aber natürlich spiele ich in solchen momentan auch auf den tiefsten Grafikeinstellungen. Ausserdem sitzen grundsätzlich die größten Schreiaffen in den Foren während die Leute bei denen es gut funktioniert sich nicht melden. Wozu denn auch? Es funktioniert ja problemlos. Vondaher bei Massenschlachten ist Shift + F12 der größte Freund eines laggeplagten PC's.


----------



## Deadwool (13. Dezember 2009)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> bla bla bla...server wie thor sind dick gefüllt, die laufen alle 20m spieler über den weg von daher tipp das allein auf thor ca 5000 spieler sind


Es war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. ^^
Wie würde Ghostcrawler jetzt sagen ? Ich glaube mein Humor kommt einfach nicht an in Foren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir gehts bloss auf die Eier dass es immer wieder Leute gibt die ihren Spielspass an Statistiken messen. Spielen es genügend andere, muss ich es auch spielen. Weil dann muss es ein gutes Spiel sein und man könnte was verpassen. Ist ein Spielerrückgang zu vermessen ? Ui, dann lass ich besser die Finger von. Dann werden bestimmt bald die Server runtergefahren. Bloss nicht auf das falsche Pferd setzen. Zeit ist ja so kostbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (13. Dezember 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich. Zu einem ist es seit einem Jahr auf den koreanischen Markt und zum anderen wurde seit dem Release viel Kontent hinzu gepatchet. Als Beispiel hier nur Dark Poeta, Stahlharke und die Dreadgion. Es wird also was getan und dazu nicht grade wenig.
> 
> Ahja und zur Twinkdiskussion, ich habe auch mehrer Twinks zwischen Level 10-20 die ich alle in unregelmäßigen Abständen spiele.


Sogar das Levelcap wurde nachträglich erhöht. Zu Release war Level 45 der höchste Level. Auch die beiden Highlevel Gebiete Theobomos und das auf Asmo Seite wurden erst später reingepatched.


----------



## Arandes (13. Dezember 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint. ^^
> Wie würde Ghostcrawler jetzt sagen ? Ich glaube mein Humor kommt einfach nicht an in Foren.
> 
> 
> ...




Da sieht man halt wieder, dass der Mensch ein einfaches Rudeltier ist ^-^ 



> Du findest also das die andern MMO's sich bezüglich der Videosequenzen was von Aion abgucken könnten? Du hast nie Herr der Ringe Online gespielt, oder? Da gibts ständig Videosequenzen, die man auch wirklich so bezeichnen kann.



Lanatir, was ist denn los? O_o er hat weder ein Spiel schlecht gemacht, noch andere hervorgehoben - er hat nur einen Vergleich gezogen. "Da können sich mal andere daran orientieren" heisst nicht "HdRO hat des ned, soll es aber haben111!!!".

Es haben zuwenig Spiele solche Sequenzen - das ist schade, denn ich finde, man kommt tiefer ins Spielgeschehen hinein.

Zu den Massenschlachten: Genau, prinzipiell laufen diese sehr gut (besser als in anderen Spielen). Aber genau solche Leute, die schreien "wuäää, jetzt hab ich doch drölfzig Ram und was für einen geilen PC und es läuft nicht" sind diejenigen, die die Sachen ausm Visions-Trailer in einem halben Jahr schon sehen wollen *facepalm*


----------



## Thaurk (13. Dezember 2009)

Ihr schweift mal wieder alle ab vom Thema der Spielerzahlen...

Also ich bin zur Zeit lvl 35 und egal was ich gerade machen oder suche ich finde immer eine Gruppe und muss meistens noch Leuten sagen das die Gruppe noch voll ist und genau so muss es meiner Meinung nach auch sein.


----------



## Kalikas (13. Dezember 2009)

bin auf Votan und der Server ist brechend voll


----------



## Seydo (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke es sind immer noch mehr als genug, allerdings merkt man ganz klar es sind weniger geworden, allein hier im Aion teil im forum ist in vergleich zu früher fast gar nichts mehr los


----------



## Boccanegra (13. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die westlichen Abos dennoch rentabler und damit nicht nur ein Zusatzverdienst sind.


Wurde vor kurzem schon diskutiert, und als nachweislich falsch verworfen. Wir zahlen ja rd. 13 € im Monat. Da es in Asien ca. 6x so viele Spieler gibt wie im Westen, also etwas 3 Millionen, müssten asiatische Spieler, damit sie insgesamt gleich viel oder gar weniger wie westliche Spieler zahlen, auch nur 1/6 von dem zahlen wie wir, also rund 2,20 €. Tatsache ist, dass in Asien nicht über monatliche Pauschalgebühren, sondern über ein Micropayment-System abgerechnet wird: gezahlt wird für konsumierte Spielzeit. Ein Spieler in China, der auf einem chinesischen Server durchschnittlich 5 Stunden pro Tag spielt, zahlt im Monat (das Monat gerechnet zu 30 Tagen) rund 12 €. Spielt er mehr, zahlt er mehr; spielt er weniger, dann weniger.  Eine Spielzeit von durchschnittliche 2 Stunden 5 Minuten pro Tag (2h5min ist nicht zufällig gewählt, sondern hängt mit dem Abrechnungssystem in China zusammen) kostet 3,92 € im Monat. 

Rechnen wir mal mit einer halben Million Spieler im Westen, was vermutlich zu hoch gegriffen sein dürfte, davon ca. 200.000 in Europa, 300.000 in den USA. In Europa kostet es 12,99 €, in den USA $14.99 pro Monat. Bei Mehrmonatsabo verbilligt es sich um bis zu ca. 25%, aber ignorieren wir das mal und ignorieren wir auch die Währungsunterschiede zwischen € und $. Dann bringen diese halbe Million Spieler sehr großzügig gerechnet 6,5 Millionen € pro Monat. Jetzt nehmen wir mal die 3 Millionen Spieler in Asien, und legen wir bei ihnen alle die chinesischen Preise an, nehmen wir weiters an, die spielen wirklich alle nur rund 2 Stunden pro Tag, zahlen also 3,92 € pro Monat. Dann kommen wir auf monatliche Einnahmen von rd. 11,8 Millionen €. Fazit: das Hauptgeschäft mit Aion macht NCSoft nicht in Europa und den USA, sondern in Asien. Pente hat also völlig recht mit ihrem Beitrag.


----------



## xerkxes (13. Dezember 2009)

Kalikas schrieb:


> bin auf Votan und der Server ist brechend voll



Immer noch auf "empfohlen"? Sorry, für den leicht entflammbaren Einwurf.


----------



## Arandes (13. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Immer noch auf "empfohlen"? Sorry, für den leicht entflammbaren Einwurf.




Es stehen so ziemlich alle auf "Empfohlen" - weshalb das kein Indiz mehr ist. Und "brechend" voll muss ja auch nicht zwangsweise 20'000 Spieler heissen. Nur schon alleine 3000 sind für uns nicht mehr nachvollziehbar und in der virtuellen Welt läuft man sich mehr als 2x über den Weg.

Nerthus und Balder sind nebenbei auch sehr gut besucht. Auch Kromede hab ich mir sagen lassen, von daher gibt es mehr als genug Spieler.


----------



## Kopernium (14. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Ich denke es sind immer noch mehr als genug, allerdings merkt man ganz klar es sind weniger geworden, allein hier im Aion teil im forum ist in vergleich zu früher fast gar nichts mehr los



Naja ist ja hier auch nicht die beste Platform um gescheit zu disskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da gibt es bessere und besuchtere Foren. Selbst die Buffed-Seite hat ja eigentlich nen externes Aion Forum.


----------



## Xiut (14. Dezember 2009)

Aion ist sicherlich nicht so Tot wie Warhammer oder so, doch haben recht viele Spieler aufgehört.


----------



## Sin (14. Dezember 2009)

Warhammer ist auch nicht tot, es spielen halt nur weniger Leute. Dafür haben diejenigen die Warhammer spielen spass am Spiel.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Dezember 2009)

Der größte Unterschied zwischen Aion und bspw. WAR oder AoC ist, dass es für die Spielweiterentwicklung wenig(er) relevant ist, wie erfolgreich das Spiel in NA und EU ist. Natürlich sind mehr Spieler auch hier besser, aber die Weiterentwicklung hängt nicht stark von den Spielerzahlen in EU und NA ab (wie das bei WAR hingegen der Fall ist).

Aion läuft in EU von Anfang an nur gegen die Kosten der Übersetzung und gegen die Kosten des Betriebsaufwandes. Alle Entwicklungskosten sind gedeckt und NCSoft hat - nicht zuletzt aufgrund des Erfolges von Aion - viele Ressourcen die in das "Blade & Soul" Projekt gesteckt werden können (siehe dazu jüngstes Interview) und sicher auch in die Weiterentwicklung von Aion.

Übrigens eine Zusammenfassung der Erweiterungen in Aion seit dem Release vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr und 1 Monat in Korea (November 2008 wars glaub ich):

- Levelcap-Erhöhung von 45 auf 50
- Neues Gebiet Theobomos für 45 + und entsprechendes auf Asmodier Seite ( zu faul jetzt nachzulesen, da ich Elyos spiele)
- Viele neue Instanzen 
- Sehr viele neue Items
- Zig andere Änderungen und Verbesserungen

Es gilt zu bedenken, dass all dies kostenlos nachgereicht wurde. Wer genau wissen will, was sich seit dem Release in Korea getan hat, der kann auf diesen Links die (größeren) Patchnotes der Vergangenheit nachlesen:

Patch 1.1 http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discu...date-1-1-a.html

Patch 1.2 http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discu...date-1-2-a.html

Patch 1.3 http://www.aionsource.com/forum/news-annou...ntent-news.html

Patch 1.5 http://www.aionsource.com/forum/aion-discu...dow-balaur.html

Da soll noch einer sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, wie erfolgreich ein Spiel ist und, dass bei WAR genausoviel Content nachgeschoben wurde...


----------



## xerkxes (14. Dezember 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da soll noch einer sagen, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, wie erfolgreich ein Spiel ist und, dass bei WAR genausoviel Content nachgeschoben wurde...



Der Unterschied zu Aion ist in WAR eben, dass der Content halt nach oben hin nicht offen ist. Da ist der König der gegnerischen Fraktion mit bekanntem loot. Daneben gibts noch die Instanzen, deren loot aber immer schlechter sein muss als der vom König. Mit Gegenständen aus den LdT ist man qualitativ schon nur mehr einen Tick davon entfernt. In Aion kannst einfach noch eine Kleininstanz nachschieben und dann noch eine und noch eine.

Die Liste, die du gepostet hast ließt sich fast wie die roadmap von Warhammer. 

-(Levelcap-Erhöhung sehe ich nicht als Content an)
-neue Instanzen, wenn es auch nicht viele waren (GdG, Kleingräber, TdJ)
-Sehr sehr viele unterschiedliche Szenarien und es sind auch nach release neue dazu gekommen
-immer wieder neue items - Weltbosswaffe aus LdT ist das neueste Beispiel
-neues Gebiet (Länder der Toten)
-Zig andere Änderungen und Verbesserungen (liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters)
-alles das ebenso kostenlos

Fakt ist, dass manche Leute im Westen Aion auch langweilig finden. Ich selber kanns nicht beurteilen, da ich die Levelphase nicht überstanden habe.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Dezember 2009)

@ Xerkxes

Mein Post war keine Wertung des ein oder anderen Spiels. Offensichtlich jedoch willst du nur polemisieren und bist zu faul dir die verlinkten Sachen durchzulesen und anzuschauen.

In Aion sind 12 ? neue Instanzen dazugekommen. Die Levelcap-Erhöhung mit dazugehörigen Gebieten ist kein Content? 5 weitere levels mit Skills, Ausrüstung usw. sind also "nur ne Variable die keinen Aufwand bringt"?

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass WAR sich nicht verändert hat. Nur die Relationen sind einfach andere und das sollte jeder auch objektiv nachvollziehen können. Es wäre unseriös zu behaupten, dass WAR genauso stark erweitert wurde, wie Aion in seinem 1. Jahr. Genauso wäre es unseriös zu sagen, dass Aion sich so schnell entwickelt wie WoW.

300k Subs vs 3 Mio subs sv. 12 Mio subs spiegeln zumindest in groben Zügen mit Sicherheit die finanziellen Ressourcen wieder, die in die Weiterentwicklung eines Spiels gesteckt werden können. Alles andere ist Wunschdenken von irgendwelchen Fanboys mit Rosa-Brille oder Verschwörungstheoretikern (Beispiel: WoW hat zwar viele Abos, aber die sacken das ganze Geld nur ein und stecken nichts in die Weiterentwicklung).


----------



## xerkxes (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte keinesfalls sagen, dass Warhammer gut und Aion Scheiße ist (für mich wars halt nichts besonderes [liegt vielleicht an meinem alter]). Ich wollte nur ein paar Fakten mit dazuwerfen und zeigen, dass deine Liste nichts besonderes sondern der normale Gang bei fast identischer Laufzeit ist. Aion ist mit Sicherheit im Moment finanziell gesichert, wobei nicht wir das beurteilen sondern die Firma, die es vermarktet. Das gilt für alle p2p.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich wollte keinesfalls sagen, dass Warhammer gut und Aion Scheiße ist (für mich wars halt nichts besonderes [liegt vielleicht an meinem alter]). Ich wollte nur ein paar Fakten mit dazuwerfen und zeigen, dass deine Liste nichts besonderes sondern der normale Gang bei fast identischer Laufzeit ist. Aion ist mit Sicherheit im Moment finanziell gesichert, wobei nicht wir das beurteilen sondern die Firma, die es vermarktet. Das gilt für alle p2p.



Dass Aion dir nicht gefällt liegt einfach am Geschmack, da muss man auch keine Altersanspielung anbringen, die höchstens noch insinuiert, dass Aion nur jüngeren Menschen gefallen würde, während erwachsenere Menschen WAR bevorzugen.

Dennoch ist das nicht der Kerninhalt meiner Aussage. Du weigerst dich nach wie vor, diese Änderungen in beiden Spielen quantitativ in Relation zu setzen und das ist es eben, wo die Unterschiede deutlich werden.

Aion hat immerhin 12 neue Instanzen bekommen, 5 weitere Stufen mit allen dazugehörigen Skills, dem dazugehörigen Content, den dazugehörigen Items usw. Außerdem wurden zwei vollwertige neue Welt-Gebiete hinzugefügt usw. Dagegen fällt LoTD, eine 2. Rampe und das Herausnehmen der Burgbelagerungen vom Umfang her etwas ab und ich habe beide Spiele gespielt und verfolgt.


----------



## xerkxes (14. Dezember 2009)

oldboy

Klar liegt es am Geschmack, eben auch an meinem 30-jährigen. Für mich persönlich ist halt dieser kunterbunte Stil mit weichgespülten Models nichts und ich glaube schon, dass er hauptsächlich sehr junge Spieler anspricht.

 Ich sagte schon, dass man in Warhammer nicht einfach eine um die andere PVE-Instanz hinzufügen kann, genauso wie man nicht Gebiet um Gebiet hinzufügen kann. Dafür ist das Spiel, im Gegensatz zu Aion zu wenig auf PVE ausgelegt und zu sehr an die Kampagne gebunden. Bedenke auch, dass Warhammer im Gegensatz zu den 8 Klassen in Aion 24 Klassen hat (4 kamen im laufe der Zeit dazu) und für 24 Klassen Rüstungen sowie Waffen und Reittiere (hierbei 8 rassenbezogen aber mehrere Variationen) designt werden müssen, zum Beispiel für Ldt (Tyrannen-Set, Talismane, Sandsturm-Waffen). Dazu kommen die immerhin 6 (GdG + 4 kleine Gräber + TdJ) Instanzen, die ganzen gescripteten PQs wo ja nicht nur dumm Mobs rumstehen sollen, die hinzugekommenen Szenarios (Reikland-Fabrik beispielsweise), das Token-System, die Änderungen an den Burgen was design und PQ angeht (Ausbau, Belohnung für Verteidigung) die Änderungen an der Kampagne (Timelock zB. - bedenke, dass die Kampagne in WAR mit den Gebietslocks um Welten komplexer ist als der Abyss in Aion). 

Das alles quantitativ in Relation zu setzen fällt mir schwer weil ich für die Arbeit der Anderen keinen Wert habe den ich einfach hochrechnen könnte. Aber hier zu sagen die einen sind faul und die anderen fleißig wäre falsch. Es kommt in Aion vielleicht nur besser an, vielleicht auch weil PVE-Content in Form von Instanzen und loots den Urinstinkt des Sammelns im Menschen befriedigt.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> ...
> Das alles quantitativ in Relation zu setzen fällt mir schwer weil ich für die Arbeit der Anderen keinen Wert habe den ich einfach hochrechnen könnte. Aber hier zu sagen die einen sind faul und die anderen fleißig wäre falsch. Es kommt in Aion vielleicht nur besser an, vielleicht auch weil PVE-Content in Form von Instanzen und loots den Urinstinkt des Sammelns im Menschen befriedigt.



Auch hier wieder, es war nie meine Aussage, die einen seien faul und die anderen fleißig. Mir geht es schlicht darum, dass bei WAR vielleicht 10 Leute an neuem Content arbeiten, während das bei Aion 30 tun und bei WoW 100 (Achtung Zahlen sind rein exemplarisch und frei erfunden), falls du verstehst was ich meine.

Und selbst wenn man die 10 besten hat, so bekommen 30 mittelmäßige dennoch "mehr" zustande und das ist ein unrealistisches Szenario noch dazu, da wohl kaum ein MMO die 10 besten Entwickler hat während ein anderes 30 "schlechte" hat.

PS: Im Übrigen teile ich deine Ansichten zu den ganzen Änderungen in WAR nicht. Der Großteil der Balance-Schrauberei waren Kleinigkeiten, genauso wie die 2. Rampe oder das Token-System. Zudem widersprechen sich deine Aussagen: Zum Einen kann man in WAR angeblich nicht ohne Weiteres PVE - Inhalte hinzufügen, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es genau das was mit dem "größten" Inhaltspatch getan wurde (Lotd).


----------



## Archonlord (15. Dezember 2009)

was ne unsinnige diskussion die auch grad im (gefühlt) einzig noch aktiven war-thread behandelt wird.. 
war is dank (hauptsächlich) ea am sack..(bzw wird nur noch stagnieren)  aion garantiert nicht ..so what??


----------



## corak (15. Dezember 2009)

Aion hat in Asien soweit ich weiss etwa 3 Million Accounts und ist damit nach WoW das MMORPG mit den meisten Benutzern. Danach kommen noch Lineage 1+2 wo auch wieder der Grossteil an Abbonenten aus Asien kommt und danach lange Zeit gar nichts. Was in EU oder NA ist, ist für Aion und NC gar nicht entscheidend. Beide bekommen einfach die gleichen Patches, die auch Aion in Asien bekommt und fertig. Selbst wenn Aion in EUropa und US irgendwann floppt ist das vollkommen egal. Mir persönlich war es irgendwann etwas zu langweilig, da das Spielprinzip bis 50 irgendwie nur aus Grinden besteht und im PvP diejenigen gewinnen die 100 Leute mehr mitbringen.


----------



## Lpax (15. Dezember 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Oder macht es mehr spass euren ePenis in einem Spiel auf den Tisch zu knallen wo 2 millionen mehr Spieler sehen wie groß er doch ist?



Jaaaa nur deshalb ...nur aus dem grund suche ich spiele mit vielen mitspielern.
Und dann knallen knallen knallen....bis der tisch bricht^^


Zum thema...
Ich schau immer mal in aion rein wenn ich grade mal wieder lust hab mobs zu verkloppen.....und jaaa schaut eigendlich immer recht voll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDiode (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde schon das Spielerzahlen relavant sind.
Schliesslich bringen doch viele User erst das Leben ins Spiel.

Aoin habe ich auch gespielt, bis zum level 24, dann ist mir doch etwas die Lust vergangen. Zu viel 
gegrinde finde ich und mit einem Kleriker ist es noch doppelt so langwierig. Aber sonst recht gelungene Grafik 
und gute Atmosphäre.


----------



## Stancer (15. Dezember 2009)

DrDiode schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das Spielerzahlen relavant sind.
> Schliesslich bringen doch viele User erst das Leben ins Spiel.
> 
> Aoin habe ich auch gespielt, bis zum level 24, dann ist mir doch etwas die Lust vergangen. Zu viel
> ...



Das bestreitet auch keiner, einen leeren Server, wo man nur alle 100Km einen anderen Spieler trifft, will niemand.

Das ist aber auch der einzige Grund und auf Aion trifft dies nicht zu.

Die anderen Gründe, das das Spiel dann nicht mehr Weiterentwickelt wird, der Support schlechter wird etc. sind einfach nur bei den Haaren herbei gezogen. Solche Argumente kommen meistens von Spielern eines recht bekannten MMO, die damit ihre vielen Millionen Spieler, die das Spiel hat, unterstreichen wollen. Man kann es auch "posen" nennen oder halt einfach um die anderen Spiele schlecht zu reden.
Wenn dem nämlich wirklich so wäre, gäbe es auf dem MMORPG Markt nur noch ein einziges Spiel (Das mit den 3 Buchstaben), da alle anderen Spiele abgeschaltet hätten, da ihnen die Spieler ausgegangen wären, denn ein MMO ohne Weiterentwicklung ist ein totes MMO !


----------



## Feuerwirbel (15. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> oldboy
> 
> Klar liegt es am Geschmack, eben auch an meinem 30-jährigen. Für mich persönlich ist halt dieser kunterbunte Stil mit weichgespülten Models nichts und ich glaube schon, dass er hauptsächlich sehr junge Spieler anspricht.


Guck dir mal die Asmo Seite an, da laufen einige mit diesem "Dämonen"-Gesicht herum was nun gar nicht zu einem Model passt, die Elyos zeigen durch ihre """"Schönheit"""" auch ihre Hochnäsigkeit aka nur wir haben Recht und unser weg ist der richtige was sich jetzt mal abgesehen von der Grafik auch in der Hochnäsigkeit der Hochelfen wiederspiegelt


xerkxes schrieb:


> Bedenke auch, dass Warhammer im Gegensatz zu den 8 Klassen in Aion 24 Klassen hat (4 kamen im laufe der Zeit dazu) und für 24 Klassen Rüstungen sowie Waffen und Reittiere (hierbei 8 rassenbezogen aber mehrere Variationen) designt werden müssen


Daran sollte es abernicht scheitern und wenn doch hätte man sich das evtl vorher überlegen sollen wenn die Gestaltung von Sets wirklich so viel Zeit fressen würde.


----------



## Seydo (15. Dezember 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Naja ist ja hier auch nicht die beste Platform um gescheit zu disskutieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist mir klar, es gibt aber auch für jedes anndere mmo das hier vertreten ist mehr als genug platformen, drotzdem hat hier jedes mmo bis jetzt seinen anteil gehabt, und deswegen merkt man eben schon wann es mehr oder wann es weniger werden, das hat man bei Conan gemerkt, das hat man bei warhammer gemerkt und das hat man auch bei AIon gemerkt, ich bin ja nicht nur hier unterwegs und auch in den anderen foren sieht es ähnlich aus, ich sag damit nicht das hier grad alles ausstirbt aber ich empfinde das weniger los ist


----------



## Stancer (15. Dezember 2009)

Foren sagen allgemein wenig aus. In foren geben sich die Leute zum Teil richtig asozial und Ingame muss das dann noch lange nicht so sein. Ebenso schreiben nur vergleichsweise wenig in Foren. Viele lesen Anonym mit aber registrieren und schreiben machen wenig.


----------



## Kehlas (15. Dezember 2009)

Aion...mhhh Aion....? ach ja AAAAIIOOONN....spielt das überhaupt noch wer??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (15. Dezember 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, es gibt aber auch für jedes anndere mmo das hier vertreten ist mehr als genug platformen, drotzdem hat hier jedes mmo bis jetzt seinen anteil gehabt, und deswegen merkt man eben schon wann es mehr oder wann es weniger werden, das hat man bei Conan gemerkt, das hat man bei warhammer gemerkt und das hat man auch bei AIon gemerkt, ich bin ja nicht nur hier unterwegs und auch in den anderen foren sieht es ähnlich aus, ich sag damit nicht das hier grad alles ausstirbt aber ich empfinde das weniger los ist



Ich Spiele nach wie vor Aion aber das Buffed Forum tu ich mir nurnoch selten an und so wirds auch genügend anderen gehen , die Zeit wo sich leute hier ernsthaft versucht haben zu Informieren ist lang vorbei. Die meisten die hier Rumgeistern Trollen sowieso nur daher ist das Forum für mich Persönlich mehr als uninteressant.


----------



## Xiut (15. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Aion...mhhh Aion....? ach ja AAAAIIOOONN....spielt das überhaupt noch wer???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man wirds kaum glauben ^^


----------



## Oníshanu (15. Dezember 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Ich Spiele nach wie vor Aion aber das Buffed Forum tu ich mir nurnoch selten an und so wirds auch genügend anderen gehen , die Zeit wo sich leute hier ernsthaft versucht haben zu Informieren ist lang vorbei. Die meisten die hier Rumgeistern Trollen sowieso nur daher ist das Forum für mich Persönlich mehr als uninteressant.



Richtig.Der User nach dir macht es ja vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (15. Dezember 2009)

oldboy

Du hast nicht behauptet, dass der eine faul und der andere fleißig ist aber du hast bewusst Mythics Gesamtpaket verkleinert und dagegen eine umfangreiche Liste der Änderungen in Aion gebracht um Mythic schlecht oder auch - je nach Interpretation - faul dastehen zu lassen. Ich hoffe du verstehst auch mich. Ich meine du lässt so "Kleinigkeiten" wie beispielsweise 4 neue Klassen komplett unter den Tisch fallen.

Ich zeigs dir nochmal:



OldboyX schrieb:


> Aion  hat immerhin 12 neue Instanzen bekommen, 5 weitere Stufen mit allen  dazugehörigen Skills, dem dazugehörigen Content, den dazugehörigen  Items usw. Außerdem wurden zwei vollwertige neue Welt-Gebiete  hinzugefügt usw. Dagegen fällt LoTD, eine 2. Rampe und das Herausnehmen  der Burgbelagerungen vom Umfang her etwas ab und ich habe beide Spiele  gespielt und verfolgt.





OldboyX schrieb:


> Übrigens eine Zusammenfassung der Erweiterungen in Aion seit dem  Release vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr und 1 Monat in Korea (November 2008  wars glaub ich):
> 
> - Levelcap-Erhöhung von 45 auf 50
> - Neues Gebiet Theobomos für 45 + und entsprechendes auf Asmodier Seite ( zu faul jetzt nachzulesen, da ich Elyos spiele)
> ...





OldboyX schrieb:


> PS:  Im Übrigen teile ich deine Ansichten zu den ganzen Änderungen in WAR  nicht. Der Großteil der Balance-Schrauberei waren Kleinigkeiten,  genauso wie die 2. Rampe oder das Token-System. Zudem widersprechen  sich deine Aussagen: Zum Einen kann man in WAR angeblich nicht ohne  Weiteres PVE - Inhalte hinzufügen, aber auf der anderen Seite ist es  genau das was mit dem "größten" Inhaltspatch getan wurde (Lotd).



Was meinen angeblichiche Widerspruch bei der Aussage zum hinzufügen von PVE-Content angeht, versuche ich nun speziell für dich diese Aussage etwas präziser zu gestalten.

Man kann in WAR nicht einfach Gebiet um Gebiet außerhalb der Kampagne hinzufügen. LotD ist ein Gebiet außerhalb der Kampagne und ich vermute du kannst dir ausmalen was passiert wenn es noch einige weitere socher Gebiete gäbe. Richtig! Es würde zu viele weg vom Krieg führen. In Aion ist es leicht, da dort Sieg oder Niederlage gar nichts an der Vorherrschaft in einem Gebiet ändert. Heiron wird immer Hoheitsgebiet der Elyos bleiben, egal was die Asmodier auch machen oder ob es die Elyos interessiert oder nicht. Also kann man unendlich viele Gebiete hinzufügen wenn man lustig ist und Rifter-Scharmützel ermöglichen. Was Instanzen angeht ist dir sicherlich bekannt, dass es zu jedem PVP-Set ein in etwa gleichwertiges PVE-Set in Warhammer gibt. Für das Kriegsherren-Set wurde halt das Tyrannen-Set eingeführt aber ich vermute damit ist - was Rüstungen und Instanzen, in denen man sie erfarmen kann angeht - das Ende erreicht. Evtl. nur noch für Waffen. Das Souverän-Set macht wohl seinem Namen alle Ehre. 

Vielleicht denkst du dir gerade, dass WAR sich dadurch selber zu stark einschränkt und du hättest damit nicht unrecht aber das sind nunmal die Gegebenheiten.

Übrigens steht nirgends in den Forenregeln noch in irgendeinem Register der Judikative, dass Polemik nicht eingesetzt werden darf.

Am besten lassens wir aber gut sein, weil sonst packen die buffies wieder ihre Paddel aus. Unsere Diskussion hat vermutlich unerwünschte Merkmale.


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Übrigens steht nirgends in den Forenregeln noch in irgendeinem Register der Judikative, dass Polemik nicht eingesetzt werden darf.



Das war jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? Polemik ist nie sachbezogen und fällt deshalb unter die in der Netiquette angesprochenen Dinge wie man nicht posten sollte.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? Polemik ist nie sachbezogen und fällt deshalb unter die in der Netiquette angesprochenen Dinge wie man nicht posten sollte.



Dann schlussfolgere ich aus deiner Behauptung und der Netiquette, dass ich doch nicht polemisiere, zumindest nicht mehr als andere hier, wenn es mal zu einer richtigen Diskussion kommt. Unter Polemik versteht sowieso jeder was anderes.


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Dann schlussfolgere ich aus deiner Behauptung und der Netiquette, dass ich doch nicht polemisiere, zumindest nicht mehr als andere hier, wenn es mal zu einer richtigen Diskussion kommt. Unter Polemik versteht sowieso jeder was anderes.



Polemik ist ganz klar definiert, da gibts nichts falsch zu verstehen. Wenn du von dir sagst, dass du polemisierst, dann geht das gegen die Netiquette, egal wie du es verdrehst.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Polemik ist ganz klar definiert, da gibts nichts falsch zu verstehen. Wenn du von dir sagst, dass du polemisierst, dann geht das gegen die Netiquette, egal wie du es verdrehst.



Ich kann polemisieren ohne und mit sachliche Argumente, verstehst was ich meine?


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ich kann polemisieren ohne und mit sachliche Argumente, verstehst was ich meine?




Nein. Polemik ist das Diskutieren um des Diskutierns Willen und hat deswegen mit sachlichen Argumenten gar nichts zu tun. Eventuell verwechselst du das mit Ironie oder Sarkasmus? Besser beim nächsten mal vorher über die Begriffe klar werden.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Nein. Polemik ist das Diskutieren um des Diskutierns Willen und hat deswegen mit sachlichen Argumenten gar nichts zu tun. Eventuell verwechselst du das mit Ironie oder Sarkasmus? Besser beim nächsten mal vorher über die Begriffe klar werden.



Merkst einen Unterschied von jetzt zu vorher? Aion wird gar nicht mehr erwähnt. Du versuchst es jetzt auf persönlicher Ebene. DAS ist es wofür Threads geschlossen werden.


----------



## xerkxes (16. Dezember 2009)

-


----------



## corak (16. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Merkst einen Unterschied von jetzt zu vorher? Aion wird gar nicht mehr erwähnt. Du versuchst es jetzt auf persönlicher Ebene. DAS ist es wofür Threads geschlossen werden.



Ich denke nicht, dass eine Klarstellung von Begriffen etwas Persönliches ist, auch wenn du es dir so hindrehst. Schreib weniger Unsinn, dann muss man es auch nicht richtigstellen.


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Merkst einen Unterschied von jetzt zu vorher? Aion wird gar nicht mehr erwähnt. Du versuchst es jetzt auf persönlicher Ebene. DAS ist es wofür Threads geschlossen werden.



Genau das und viele kleine andere Dinge hier im Thread lassen mir leider keine Wahl als hier zu schließen.


----------

